# Largest Flounder of 2018, on a very slow night of gigging



## Redfish Rick

*9/29/2018 - Largest Flounder of 2018*
I had longtime customer Cliff H. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 5-10mph turning North at midnight, and high tide levels. We had 3-4" of rain this morning, and that didn't help the water clarity. To date, we have had 30" of rain for September, making for the worst water quality I have ever seen this time of year. The gigging was terribly slow tonight, and we only had 2 flounder in the boat at midnight. We moved around a bunch, and many areas were gutted with fresh turbid water. We ended with 10 flounder plus 3 sheepshead and 2 black drum by 2am. We gigged the largest flounder for 2018 tonight, it was 26" long and weighed 7.5 pounds.

*Upcoming open dates:
October: completely booked
November = Closed Season
December: 13, 19, 20, 28-30
January: 1-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## That Robbie Guy

That's a big ole' boy!


----------



## JakeNeil

Dang, nice lefteye.


----------



## Redfish Rick

*Slow flounder gigging continues with more fresh water - Rockport*

*10/1/2018*
I had good customer Ron Rose group of 4 onboard onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with ESE winds at 10mph and high tide levels. We got a slow start, with very dirty water on our first few stops, rarely seeing the bottom. Runoff from additional rain this week has made the water quality even worse, eliminating lots of areas that are normally productive this time of year. The white shrimp migration is in full swing, with lots of large shrimp pouring out of the marsh. We had to grind for our fish tonight, finding widely scattered fish, mostly in murky water areas with active bait. Clear water areas had no fish and no active bait-fish. We ended with 11 flounder plus 1 sheepshead by 12:15am. The flounder were big, all in the 17-21" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
October: completely booked
November = Closed Season
December: 28-30
January: 1-19, 21-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

